# Kristina Sterz (Zwanzig) Hochzeit



## PeMa6 (6 Apr. 2014)

Wenn man ihrem privaten Facebookauftritt glauben darf, 
hat Kristina Sterz vor kurzem zumindest standesamtlich geheiratet und heisst jetzt 'Zwanzig'.
Google gibt leider noch nichts darüber her. Was dran ist, wird sich wohl in den nächsten Tagen ausweisen.


----------

